# what does alabama white sauce taste like?



## Armyguy2004 (Aug 30, 2019)

so it's a vinegar based sauce. 
people claim it to be so good..... i am not such a fan of sour things, so .... is sourness the dominant taste of the sauce?

thank you!


----------



## BigW. (Aug 30, 2019)

I wouldn't call it sour.  Mayo is main ingredient.  I bought one bottle of Bob Gibson's to try.  It was good for something different.  I like BBQ sauce and/or a finishing sauce more.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/peppery-white-bbq-sauce.286189/#post-1947603


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 30, 2019)

Meh. Like coleslaw dressing with less vinegar.

Just my experience though. Ymmv


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2019)

The one I buy has horseradish in it .


----------



## zwiller (Aug 30, 2019)

I think the real key to this "sauce" is not using at sauce at all but as a marinade.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 30, 2019)

I’ve had it at a few spots down south over the years. Bob Gibson’s spot had the best I’ve had. It’s good on smoked chicken or turkey. Vinegary mayo with pepper is what it tastes like to me. It’s not bad but I can’t see using it on anything but poultry. 


If you buy some make sure it’s made in Alabama. That way you know it’s made with real Alabamian‘s! It’s the secret that ingredient.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 30, 2019)

I find it rather refreshing and make it once in a while. Make it yourself and you can adjust to your taste. People dunk finished chicken in it, (I drizzle it on) you don't cook it on like traditional bbq sauce. @chilerelleno  has posted the recipe for Big Bob Gibson's white sauce :https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/alabama-white-bbq-sauce-big-bob-gibsons.279117/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2019)

Taste like Creamy Cole Slaw Dressing to me but with a little Heat from the Horseradish and Cayenne. Make your own and add as much Sugar as you like. This is the recipe I use...JJ

*White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*

3C Mayonnaise, Hellman's (Hey I'm a Jersey Boy!)
1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4C Honey or 3T White Sugar
1T Horseradish, prepared
1tsp Celery Seed, ground
1tsp Salt
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Onion Powder
1/2tsp Garlic Powder
1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper
Dash of Worcestershire Sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until well combined. Taste and adjust Sweet, Sour, Salt and Heat to your taste. Refrigerate at least two hours for flavors to meld. Divide, with half to be brushed on the meat during the last half hour of the cook and the remaining half to be used as a Dip at the table.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 30, 2019)

We tried it once. That was enough. We actually ended up using it to make cole slaw, and didn't like it as much as my own cole slaw dressing recipe.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> People dunk finished chicken in it, (I drizzle it on) you don't cook it on like traditional bbq sauce.


Now you tell me , 










All depends on what you like I guess . Makes great chicken , but I do like it as a dipping sauce .


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 30, 2019)

You folks must REALLY love that pure mayo taste down there.

To each his own :-)


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, it kinda, sorta tastes like(insert drum roll) Alabama white sauce!!! 

Sorry I couldn't resist. I've never had it. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Well, it kinda, sorta tastes like(insert drum roll) Alabama white sauce!!!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist. I've never had it.
> 
> Chris




Me Either!!!
We Yankees have been So Deprived!!

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2019)

I make it for chicken when I do big batches of drumsticks or quarters. My family loves it. I basically whip my own up with mayo, vinegar, artificial sweetener, garlic and a lot of black pepper.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 6, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> You folks must REALLY love that pure mayo taste down there.
> 
> To each his own :-)


Not me!


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 6, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I make it for chicken when I do big batches of drumsticks or quarters. My family loves it. I basically whip my own up with mayo, vinegar, artificial sweetener, garlic and a lot of black pepper.




See?! Slaw mix! Haha


----------

